# Co2 diffuser or atomizer?



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

In order to best recommend a Diffuser, Reactor, etc. it would help us to know what kind of filter you have. If you have a canister, I would recommend something like the Aqua Medic Circular CO2 Reactor  on the return line from the canister.
If you have a hang-on-the-back power filter, I'd either recommend bubbling CO2 into the filter inlet or using something like the Aqua Medic Membrane Diffuser.


----------



## illego69 (Dec 17, 2003)

I currently running the Eheim 2222 canister filter. What do you think about glass atomizer? Are they more or less efficient?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

illego69,

Since you are running a canister filter, I would suggest an inline C02 reactor. You can buy one for @$60 or make one if you our a little handy for @$20-30 depending on how involved you want to make it...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3961

Jason


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Glass atomizers are actually pretty decent. Even though you still see tiny bubbles reach the surface to escape to the atmosphere, by the time they get there, they've reduced in size so much that the majority of the CO2 gas contained in each tiny bubble has already dissolved.
They do need to be cleaned periodically, though, and are still not quite as efficient as something like the AquaMedic inline reactor, which would work perfectly with your Eheim. Also, you won't need to have additional equipment in the tank to take away from your aquascape.


----------



## illego69 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why buy th AquaMedic one, he should use CO2 Reactor - Diffuser...it's cheaper and more efficient


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

raul, that aquamedic one isn't that pricey, and does a near 100% dissolving of CO2.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Gotta disagree with you on this one Raul. An in-line reactor is _way_ more efficient than a simple diffuser.

Mike


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Interesting topic...


----------



## Rayfellet (Dec 15, 2011)

Very helpful. I'm going with an atomic inline atomizer for my 72 bowfront. I have two 2215 filters, one running a online heater, the other will run the atomizer. Thoughts? The second 2215 was given to me, thought I'd put it to good use.


----------



## Apyrase (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow an _11_ year grave dig.
Anyway it's always best to run an inline reactor/diffuser, if you can, for the best results, as nearly all the CO2 bubbles get dissolved with these methods.


----------

